# Seattle BOTL's...



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Papichulo, fishbeadtwo and I are meeting up for some puffin' and drinkin' at Smokey Joe's Lounge the 22nd, Thursday from around 7 until whenever. Hope some of you can join!

http://www.smokeyjoescigarlounge.com/


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I will be there. Thanks for posting this Joe.:ss


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Have fun. I'll be envying you


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

It is only a two hour drive south:ss Maybe next time we need to visit you and your great city.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Can a NW Herf be far off....?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I am always up here from San Antonio, TX. I am game.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I am always up here from San Antonio, TX. I am game.


I'll start heading over there around 7, when traffic has died down a bit. REALLY looking forward to this.

What's you favorite type of cigar?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Charlies "fishbeads" favorite cigars are the free one's.:w


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Charlies "fishbeads" favorite cigars are the free one's.:w


:r I have some of those. Can you make it down?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

For those who missed it last nite, all I can say is TOO BAD!!!!!
I had a great time herfing with the guys and the location was top notch! The only bad thing about the evening :al :ss :cb was that it ended before the sun came up. I am definately *in* on the next herf so keep me posted on ALL future events please.Was great to meet Papichulo and friend, Lenguamor and always good herfing with Papajohn. Thanks for putting this together and the sticks from last night!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> For those who missed it last nite, all I can say is TOO BAD!!!!!
> I had a great time herfing with the guys and the location was top notch! The only bad thing about the evening :al :ss :cb was that it ended before the sun came up. I am definately *in* on the next herf so keep me posted on ALL future events please.Was great to meet Papichulo and friend, Lenguamor and always good herfing with Papajohn. Thanks for putting this together and the sticks from last night!


:tpd:

We're doing it again soon...let's try for a couple weeks.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I think PapaJohn67 has a few pics from the herf.....Show em if ya got em.....or email them and I'll post em for you.......


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey guys, I am stranded at the USO in Dallas Airport due to a wind alert. I really enjoyed meeting you all and plan on doing it again. I should be up their later this week and at least once a month thereafter. Thanks to each and everyone of you for your hospitality!! :ss


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Hey guys, I am stranded at the USO in Dallas Airport due to a wind alert. I really enjoyed meeting you all and plan on doing it again. I should be up their later this week and at least once a month thereafter. Thanks to each and everyone of you for your hospitality!! :ss


Make sure you make it back up. I found one of those ERDM's you said you had yet to sample. It was buried deep in my forbidden treasure box and I've set it aside just for you.:w BTW pictures posted in the "All Cigar Lounge" of the Thursday night get together.

John


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Make sure you make it back up. I found one of those ERDM's you said you had yet to sample. It was buried deep in my forbidden treasure box and I've set it aside just for you.:w BTW pictures posted in the "All Cigar Lounge" of the Thursday night get together.
> 
> John


That is awesome. I will stay in touch. It took me 12 hours to get out of DFW...


----------

